# Getting Huawei E173 dongle to work

## p04ty

I can't get my Gentoo box to connect to the Internet via Huawei E173 USB dongle and a SIM card of a free Polish provider: Aero2.

Modem is properly installed and detected by kernel:

```
dmesg

usb 2-2: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

scsi12 : usb-storage 2-2:1.0

scsi13 : usb-storage 2-2:1.1

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

usb 2-2: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

option 2-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 2-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

cdc_ether 2-2:1.1: wwan0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-2, Mobile Broadband Network Device, 02:50:f3:00:00:00

option 2-2:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 2-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

option 2-2:1.4: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 2-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
```

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E173 3G Modem (modem-mode)
```

Kernel config

The problem is that it doesn't connect via network management service of KDE.

I get these logs after trying to connect via NetworkManager:

```
Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'aero2'.                                                       

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'aero2'                                         

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]         

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...                           

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...                             

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.                             

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo modem-manager[1964]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (registered -> connecting)   

Oct  7 15:37:48 karbo acpid: client 1942[0:0] has disconnected                                                                               

Oct  7 15:37:48 karbo acpid: client connected from 1942[0:0]                                                                                 

Oct  7 15:37:48 karbo acpid: 1 client rule loaded                                                                                           

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo modem-manager[1964]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (connecting -> registered)   

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) No cause information available                               

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'unknown') [40 120 1]           

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <warn> Activation (ttyUSB0) failed for connection 'aero2'                                       

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]         

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]                                       

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'aero2'.                                                       

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'aero2'                                         

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]         

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...                           

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...                             

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.                             

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo modem-manager[1964]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (registered -> connecting)   

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo modem-manager[1964]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (connecting -> registered)   

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) No cause information available                               

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'unknown') [40 120 1]           

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <warn> Activation (ttyUSB0) failed for connection 'aero2'                                       

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]         

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]
```

This is the configuration of KDE network management for the Aero2 network but I don't know how to display it in English.

I have exactly the same configuration in Kubuntu and it works there.

How would I solve it?

----------

## Logicien

I have the E1831 Huawei Usb dongle, it work with NetworkManager, but I use it with Wvdial. I have this configuration in my /etc/wvdial.conf:

```

Dialer Defaults]

Auto Reconnect = no

Baud = 460800

Dial Attempts = 3

Idle = 0

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT&F0

ISDN = 0

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Password = dummy

Phone = *99#

Stupid Mode = 1

Username = dummy
```

So give a try to Wvdial. 

With Gentoo, the dongle do not put itself automatically in modem mode. It stay in storage mode intil I use the command

```

usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf
```

where the contain of  /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf is

```

# Configuration for the usb_modeswitch package, a mode switching tool for

# USB devices providing multiple states or modes

#

# Evaluated by the wrapper script /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch_dispatcher

#

# To enable an option, set it to "1", "yes" or "true" (case doesn't matter)

# Everything else counts as "disable"

# Disable automatic mode switching globally (e.g. to access the original

# install storage)

DisableSwitching=0

# Enable logging (results in a extensive report file in /var/log, named

# "usb_modeswitch_<interface-name>" and probably others

EnableLogging=0

# Huawei E1831

DefaultVendor=  0x12d1

DefaultProduct= 0x1446

TargetVendor=   0x12d1

TargetProduct=  0x1404

MessageContent="55534243000000000000000000000011060000000000000000000000000000"

CheckSuccess=5
```

Then it goes in modem mode. The MessageContent line can be different for you. I got the mine from Internet. Usb_modeswitch must be emerge.

----------

## p04ty

It works with wvdial, but I don't want to run it every time for every network I use. I need automatic network management like NetworkManager can do. So, please, give me any clues you know to make it work with NetworkManager. Thx in advance.

----------

